# Anyone been to La Rochelle??



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

On the West coast of France???

We have just booked the ferry into Caen for June (DDay landings anniversary) and thought we'd pop down here.

Any good?? I've looked at a few Aires on the island which look really nice but happy to hear of any recommendations!

Anywhere close by....anywhere in that area thats better?

have 12 days to explore.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

The only time we have been to La Rochelle we spent 2 nights on the P & R. Lovely city which we enjoyed visiting by bus. Not so much when the sat nav took us right through the middle when we were leaving.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> I've looked at a few Aires on the *island* which look really nice but happy to hear of any recommendations!
> 
> Anywhere close by....anywhere in that area thats better?
> 
> ...


You are talking about La Rochelle the town on the coast of western France and not one of the islands like Ile d'oleron or Ile de re?

If its La Rochelle the town then yes its definately worth a visit. The Aire in the town is pretty grim though and right on a major road network.

We stayed at the lovely aire at Aytre which thanks to the new campsite database on here which is crap I can no longer find. but its here 46.11366 -1.12313

Its a good bike ride or scooter ride to the town though but I think its the best Aire in the area.

Probably worth checking out www.campingcar-infos.com as there are a few other listings nearer.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I would visit La Rochelle but stay a little further south on Oleron, it's free over the bridge and a great working island, reminds me if the Caribbean.

Plenty if aires and asci sites, we use La Brand.
Roy


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked at a few Aires on the *island* which look really nice but happy to hear of any recommendations!
> ...


Yes mate the one on the coast....have had a look on google earth and the islands look beautiful so will probably stay on one of them and use the scooter to get about.

Well from the positive feedbacks so far looks like thats where we'll head


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

When we stopped there (about 10 years ago?) there was a municipal site on the south side , only a short walk and small ferry across to the old town. It was a bit grotty then not sure whether it's still there? There was an aire at the marina but not in use due to a boat show. 
A lovely town, well worth a walk, and dinner in one of the many restaurants.

We also spent some time on Oleron, super island - long sandy beaches on the west, oyster and mussels bed on the east. Several aires, and la brande site is good (camping cheques?). If you can, do a trip to the oyster beds- great fun. (Samples included!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

La Rochelle is one of our favourite places in France.

There are some tolerated free overnight spots around the town but they often get closed if there are too many using them and more spring up elsewhere. For example there were a couple over on the Minimes marina area but one had been closed off to motorhomes on our last visit. It was a short cheap water taxi trip from there over to the town, there will probably be others now as the French usually find other spots.

For official aires, theres the one at the park&ride but its quite expensive for what it is and can get noisy.
Our favourite used to be to the Northwest at La Pallice which also has a small sandy beach and is an easy bike ride into town, its adjacent to the beach car park but unfortunately last time we visited (a year ago) it had been taken over by *****'s but they should have cleared them out by now, best to have an alternative just in case.
There is a handy free motorhome servicing point opposite the Soleil Campsite on Avenue Michel Crepeau but you can't overnight there.
If I were to visit again I'd stay on the outskirts at Aytre, its an excellent free aire by the coast just to the south.

All of the above and more are in the database, just sift through the list in the link below...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Poitou-Charentes

Pete


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have stayed overnight at the yacht club and there is also an informal place on the breakwater on the road leading to the harbour masters office. Both are within walking distance of the ferry crossing the river into the town. Whether these places are still available I do not know.

What I do know is that the Park and Ride Aire on the ring road is grim and excessively crowded to the point where you are unlikely to secure a place. La Rochelle is worth a visit though.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

if you use either of the 2 large aires on Oleron be prepared to have to ask a french person to use their card to get you , in obviously you give the person the cash

we have been to both twice and have had problems with english bank cards , we tried 4 different ones, wasnt just us most people not french had problems

may have been fixed now


John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

The-Cookies said:


> if you use either of the 2 large aires on Oleron be prepared to have to ask a french person to use their card to get you , in obviously you give the person the cash
> 
> we have been to both twice and have had problems with english bank cards , we tried 4 different ones, wasnt just us most people not french had problems
> 
> ...


Very interesting to know thank you

If you can remember how much was the toll bridge to get across to the island??

Thank you.


----------



## tomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Bigcats,

We are often in the La Rochelle area and always stay on the Ile de Re' which is a smaller island than Ole'ron , it's a great place for cycling or your scooter. Pretty villages/towns with good restaurants and many oyster stop offs for a bite of lunch with a bottle of wine. There are many campsites on the island and we tend to use one in la Couarde sur Mer, which is central, however on checking this does not open until early April as seems to be the case with many. I would have no hesitation in parking up in any available space on the island as it is a very relaxed place and particularly this time of the year. It is Toll bridge onto the island where you pay going on but not for the return journey.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can only find one photo of the Aire at Ayrte which is unusual for me (well Mrs D). but it was pretty good. If you do stay there make sure you go beyond the car park and over the bridge bit into the field with trees as its much more scenic and spread out.

There were only 2 or 3 vans there when we were there In late October 2012 but I bet it gets busy summer.

[fullalbumimg:48ff0edf9a]849[/fullalbumimg:48ff0edf9a]

Its just 100 yards or so from this beach.

[fullalbumimg:48ff0edf9a]857[/fullalbumimg:48ff0edf9a]

I wont bother posting photos of La Rochelle as you can easily google it.

The only Island we did ever was Ile D'Oleron in 2009 where we were the first family members to find Mrs D's Grandfathers Grave which took some finding both from the UK and on the Island.

IT was popular but I wasnt keen. Too flat for me.


----------



## tomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi again, just noticed there is a nice municipal Aire in St Martin de Re' which is again pretty central and the town is lovely.
N 46 degrees 11.955' W 001 degrees 21.905'


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Ile de Re*

Hi,

We stayed in the area two years ago and spent most of the time on the Il de Re, in the campsite Campsite La Grainetière ****. Lovely swimming pool, had one of the best pizzas ever on the site, we cycled everywhere, and took the bus into La Rochelle for a treat.

Brilliant time, will go again like a shot when we are next in that area.

Bill & Patsy


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Second acctutor's comments nice site ACSI if I remember as well, nice area and easy enough to get bus into La Rochelle.

M


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I can't remember the toll for re but it's free over the bridge to Oleron.

If you won't to visit La Rochelle while staying on Oleron there is a ferry.

Roy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

La Rochelle is certainly worth a visit. We haven't stayed there for a few years but we used the car park at the Minimes marina. As others have said, these free spots get busy in the season and you may get moved on.

Of the two islands (Oleron and Isle de Re) we much prefered Isle de Re. IIRC the toll last year was €8. The aire at St Martin de Re is excellent and easy walking distance from the very pretty port area of the town. Be sure to get there early though as it's quite small and gets full by early afternoon. The municipal campsite is next door if you get stuck.

Some lovely beaches on the south coast of the island, we stayed a couple of nights at a campsite with direct access to a superb beach:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11834
We weren't too impressed with the campsite but the location was excellent with an easy walk into the bustling town. There is an aire and a free M/H parking spot just outside that campsite but you'll need to get there early if you want to park free.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I stayed at this campsite 2 years ago,basic but run by a very friendly family,the daughter had been an au pair in Scotland so spoke good English.Very handy for La Rochelle and Ile de Re',I used my Moto to get around but there is a cycle track into town from L'Houmeua.
https://plus.google.com/115253651744158803242/about?gl=uk&hl=en


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

bigtree said:


> I stayed at this campsite 2 years ago,basic but run by a very friendly family,the daughter had been an au pair in Scotland so spoke good English.Very handy for La Rochelle and Ile de Re',I used my Moto to get around but there is a cycle track into town from L'Houmeua.
> https://plus.google.com/115253651744158803242/about?gl=uk&hl=en


You must have read my mind as I was just looking at that campsite!!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I would recommend it,I left my van there and flew home for a few days,they only charged for pitch and electric.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is brilliant guys

I have been driving around the area using street view and have founds loads of little aires and places to stay (i'm trying to stay away from campsites)

Many thanks to you all.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I think you could wild it down at L'Houmeau harbour no bother,plenty room and a few Resto's.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

No matter how far we travel, we often return to the Atlantic Coast around La Rochelle as it is so lovely.

However........A word of caution.

The free Aire at Quay du Lazaret adjacent the pretty harbour (called Minimines) is where we had our worst night's sleep.

The bin men arrived about 3.00am and seemed to spend the entire night emptying rubbish from all the shops behind. No wonder it was free!!! 8O 

Maybe we simply chose the wrong day, but we won't return to that Aire.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed in La Rochelle and Isle de Re.
Both main campsites near to the town seemed to contain a lot of itinerant labour some possibly a bit dodgy with big dogs etc.
We did finally stay at the northern site and was entertained by a Dutch couple having an altercation she on the van step throwing everything to hand at him dodging outside. Then recruiting embarrassed friends to help them find the van keys 
The Isle de Re site ( first on the left over the bridge) was just a tad too sandy with vans getting stuck on the pitches.
Thoroughly recommend the area plenty of interesting places to see.

Don't forget Amboise Festival sure to be some fellow MHF's there also I understand a group from that other MH forum. 6 >8 June.
http://www.openamboise.com/


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Ile de Re
Is well worth using as a base to get to La Rochelle by public transport and is a haven for cyclists with many paths. The capital St Martin de Re had an aire. There is a Camping Cheque site, Camping de l'Ocean, on Ile de Re is quite a way west on the island about 25 minutes from the large aire at the island end of the bridge to La Rochelle but would be a good base if you wanted a few days cycling on the network of cycle paths. Not sure if it is open all year but if you "Google" it you'll see the area where the photo was taken. Trips to Loix, Ars en Re, and the various Phares (lighthouses) all easy cycling through a landscape of salt pans, many in use today.

Steve


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Living quite close to the area,I personally prefer the coast down by Royan,also Chatalaillon Plage is a great beach,houses of very different character and a good restaurant for lunch right on the front.
It is less commercial than La Rochelle as expected.
Royan has a modern Cathedral that dominates the skyline,interesting harbour where you can hire jet skis without a permit or small boats and a big semi circular beach,lots of restaurants close to the harbour and some interesting architecture in the direction of St. George's de Diddone.
If I can help any further please don't hesitate to ask.
Enjoy your time here.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You really are spoilt for choice in that region. While you're down there and fancy a break from the coast, just to the east of La Rochelle is the 'Venise Vert', a labyrinth of waterways and canals stretching from Marans across to Niort, well worth a visit if you have time.

http://vendee-guide.co.uk/green-venice.htm

There are some good aires etc at Marans, Coulon and Arcais to name a few, all listed in the Campsite database link I gave you earlier in the thread.

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The campsite at Chatalaillon Plage is nice - there is also a small aire (no facilities) further up in the village. There is a pleasant cycle route along the coast through to La Rochelle.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Not quite coastal, but 25 miles south of La Rochelle is the town of Rocheforte.

http://www.discover-poitou-charentes.com/what-to-see/Beautiful-villages/rochefort.htm

Well worth visiting. 40 km inland but a major ship building town in Napoleonic times. They have a full size replica of a Frigate being built. A great visit and you can watch the construction going on and tour the ship. There is also a fantastic ropeworks museum (La cordiere) nearby.

Also quite close is the Transbordeur, a cradle slung bridge/deck

http://www.pont-transbordeur.fr/

A pleasant town worth 24/48 hour stopover.

There is a municipal site close to the town centre and a fairly new aire in the same street about 400m further along. Good cycle path for a day out into the surrounding country or town centre.

Davy


----------

